# Contrat court 4 mois dépannage



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Je vais signer un contrat court sur 4 mois avec dates établies, c'est un dépannage, ce n'est pas un remplacement. 
La maman a trouvé du travail et le petit fait sa rentrée en janvier.

Le contrat démarre le mardi 27 septembre jusqu'au vendredi 16 décembre
Contrat sur 4 jours.
La dernière semaine de septembre: 28h50
Les autres semaines: 40h
J'ai compté 10 semaines à 40h (1 semaine à la toussaint enlevée car la maman ne travaille pas)

Comment calculer la mensualisation? 
Je connais le produit en croix sur des mois complets mais là c'est à cheval sur 2 mois et je bugge!


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

Même si le PE dit "qu'il sait que son enfant rentrera à l'école en janvier 2023 et donc qu'elle est certaine de ne pas avoir besoin de toi au delà du 16 décembre" c'est obligatoirement un CDI avec lettre de rupture du PE dans le respect du préavis.

Il faut comprendre que le CDD est extrèmement restrictif c'est pourquoi il va à l'encontre du respect de l'interêt superieur de l'enfant. Il reste donc reservé au remplacement et il semble que ce soit toujours le cas avec la nouvelle CCN.

Mon conseil est de faire comme il se doit une CDI avec lettre de rupture dans le respect du préavis MAIS rien ne t'empêche de négocier en clause supérieur:
- un préavis de 2 mois (comme la plupart des creches) ainsi 2 mois avant la fin tu auras bien l'assurance de la date à laquelle tu seras libérée ce qui te laisse le temps de te retourner sans t'engager avec une nouvelle famille que tu ne pourrais finalement pas prendre.
- une indemnité de rupture sans délai d'ancienneté
- une indemnité de rupture à 10% pour une ancienneté inférieure à 9 mois (comme les 10% de précarité d'un CDD car un contrat court est par définition un contrat précaire)


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

Merci Griselda pour votre réponse...sauf qu'on m'a répondu ailleurs qu'il fallait faire un CDD car date de fin prévue et j'accueille, si tout se passe bien la petite sœur d'une accueillie en janvier?? j4AVOUES QUE JE NE SI


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

J'avoues que je ne sais plus quoi faire...
Et la mensualisation est-elle calculée comme ceci?

10semx40=400+28h50=428h50/11=38h95/semaine
11sem/4mois=2,75x12=33 donc AI
38h95x33x5,12€brut=7196€x0,7812=5621,52€ net /12=468,46e net/mois
La mensualisation est-elle la même que le mois soit entamé ou non? 
Le contrat démarrant la dernière semaine de septembre qui est une semaine d'adaptation? il n'y a pas un calcul à faire pour ce mois là?
Merci d'avance


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Non pas de CDD, vous ne remplacez pas une autre am. 
CDI année complète, en négociant le maintien de salaire, lors de la pose de la semaine de la toussaint, ou sur 46 semaines, si vous ne prenez pas non plus d'autres congés avant la fin du contrat.
Vous calculez en nbre de mois même si ceux-çi sont à cheval.

1.5  mois = 2 mois à considérer pour le calcul en croix.


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

A GénéralMétal1988, merci!! donc Contrat CDI Année incomplète (car je ne prends pas de congés à la toussaint) avec calcul de la mensualisation produit en croix sur 4 mois comme indiqué plus haut? C'est ça?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

11 semaines/4 x 12 =33
33 semaines à mensualiser. Je négocierais la dernière semaine à 40h également, car si tu la dissocies des autres, le lissage des heures sera en ta défaveur. A voir en simulant la régularisation de salaire en fin de contrat ce que celà peut-donner.
Franchement pour une semaine à la toussaint, soit la maman maintien le salaire, soit tu vois pour faire un ccc. Est--ce que celà tombe avec un férié ?


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Alors voici comment je calculerai cette mensualisation 
Vu que vous allez faire le ccc sur le 1er et le der mois on prend en compte le nombre de semaines entre le 1er septembre et le 31 décembre 


Il y a 17, 5 semaines sur 4 mois
17,5 semaines / 4 * 12 = 52,5 = 52 semaines 

Vous allez réellement travailler 
11 semaines de 40 heures 
1 semaine de 28, 5 heures 
Soit un Total  de 468,5 heures 
Soit une moyenne de 133,86 heures par mois

La mensualisation 
48 semaines x 40 heures / 12 = 160 heures 
4 semaines x 28,5 heures / 12 = 9,5 heures 
Total 169,5 heures mensualisées


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je ne connais pas ce principe de calcul assmatzam.


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

La maman ne travaille pas les 2 semaines de la toussaint, je ne vois pas lui demander de me rémunérer la deuxième....même si je l'arrange bien.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ferai un ccc pour la semaine de la toussaint non rémunérée car elle n'est pas comptée dans le nombre de semaines travaillées, je ne sais si je suis claire...

Je trouve l'administratif compliqué...et je ne pense à tout ce que vous indiquez plus haut quand j'accueille un parent...


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

Ce qui est posté au dessus est pour GénéralMétal1988 suite à son deuxième post...


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Et bien une fois que tu as fait ton ccc tu retombes sur tes pattes 
Les heures correspondent et pas de régularisation de salaire


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ok, oui deux semaines, c'est beaucoup. 
Mais lorsque le contrat débute en cours de mois, la loi implique le ccc.
C'est pourquoi j'avais proposé de calculé sur 46 semaines, en projetant le contrat sur 5 semaines de cp à toi + 1 décalée des parents.
Est ce que du coup 45 semaines correspondraient mieux ?
As tu projeté la régularisation éventuelle ?
Car, quand on dépanne, il faut aussi que l'on soit gagnante, ou en tout cas, pas perdante.


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

A Asmatzam, 

"Vous allez réellement travailler
11 semaines de 40 heures
1 semaine de 28, 5 heures
Soit un Total de 468,5 heures
Soit une moyenne de 133,86 heures par mois

La mensualisation
48 semaines x 40 heures / 12 = 160 heures
4 semaines x 28,5 heures / 12 = 9,5 heures
Total 169,5 heures mensualisées"

Comment trouvez-vous 133,86h/mois?


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

Je travaille 
10 sem x 10h 
1 sem x 28h50
Total de 428,50 heures


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

oh punaise... 
10 sem x 40h et 1 sem x 28h50 total de 428,50 heures


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

A assmatzam, je suis désolé je ne comprends pas votre calcul??


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

A GénéralMétal1988, non, je ne projette pas de régularisation...je n'arrive pas à calculer une mensualisation, la preuve... alors me projeter


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Au moins ça a le mérite d'être clair


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

@ assmatzam, je suis désolé je ne comprends pas votre calcul plus haut??

Total de 468,5 heures et vous arrivez à une moyenne de 133,86h?
Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

Et oui ce qui est embettant là avec le CDI c'est que si jamais ce contrat court décide de poursuivre au delà de fin décembre (l'école change d'avis, trop d'enfant, elle ne prends plus d'enfant en court d'année, ou bien la Maman se dit que son enfant s'integrera mieux en arrivant en septembre comme les autres) toi tu seras embettée car tu t'es déjà engagée avec un autre contrat qui arrive en janvier. Tu seras alors obligée ou de te dédire du contrat en janvier ou de démissionner de celui ci qui avait dit au depart ne pas avoir besoin de toi au delà de fin decembre.
Voilà pourtant bien un cas qui assurerait à l'AM que tout le monde respecte ses engagements sauf que est ce que ça serait dans le respect superieurs de l'enfant ?


----------



## Domdespergolas (22 Septembre 2022)

Oui, merci Griselda, je suis bien consciente de cela. Je souhaite que le petit se sente bien avec moi et les autres accueillis, que sa rentrée prochaine se déroule au mieux et que la maman solo ne stresse pas trop avec son nouveau travail...


----------

